# Mac Baren Vanilla Cream Flake



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

I have been trying to fine the best way for me to smoke Flake. After reading this article: How to Flake - I have found it.

I filled a bowl using the above method, although it took some lighting, it stayed lit a lot better than when I rub it out. I only had one relight. The flavor profile was fuller as was the aroma. The room note was very pleasent, per my wife. I was able to taste the light vanilla, and natural sweetness of the tobacco with a fuller complexity. I was able to get a nice mouthful of smoke with every puff, with a well balanced flavor of nutty, toasty, vanilla. I had no bite, and only tamped twice. If the burn slowed down, I swapped to the breath method, blowing lightly back through the pipe to bring her back to life. This is the way I will smoke flake from now on. I did find a ghost in the estate that I used, but it will undergo chrcoal treatment before another smoke. I think this flake has a lot more to offer after the sour/aromatic ghost is gone. I will update when I exorcise it for two reasons:
1. To give this baccy the review it deserves.
2. To prove if the charcoal exorcism works.

Thanks for the time. p


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

I just picked up a tin of this when I stopped into Iwan Ries the other day. Looking forward to it. Have a couple of basket pipes that I'll allocate to vanilla.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Big T said:


> I just picked up a tin of this when I stopped into Iwan Ries the other day. Looking forward to it. Have a couple of basket pipes that I'll allocate to vanilla.


What I liked aout it is it sin't a heavy aromatic. A lot of the natural Virginia and Canendish comes out in flavor. And, no bite like I have heard other aromatics have. It was well worth learning how to fill the Flake.
Hope you like it. If not, I know someone that might take it off your hands.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

I have read that before and have not tried smoking flakes that way. Its on my to do list now. Look forward to the Review. I finished off my tin of Loose Cut this morning. I like it and can't wait to try the flake version.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm not overly impressed with this. I totally love flake tobacco, but to me this one was just better loose cut in the tin


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've had a few bowls of this delightful flake so here are my thoughts. I have gone through quite a bit of the ribbon cut vanilla cream before - but I find the flake version has a MUCH more pronounced flavor, burns cooler, and burns better all the way through.

Smoked in my deep-ish tapered bowl Jirsa, after having dried out 1 and a half flake for an hour. Past experience with shorter times gave a very wet smoke, the next bowl will dry for at least another half hour more. I find the drier the flake is, the less pungent the vanilla flavor - which otherwise steals the show. I will aim for drying the flake to the point where it almost starts to fall apart.

Using the Mac Baren method, folded the full flake in half lengthwise, added the half strip; then carefully bent it in half into a U. Pinched the base, shaping it somewhat to the tapered bowl shape. While holding it together, frilled out the top ends so they fluffed up. Drop into bowl, tamp lightly on the frills so they cover the opening. Scoop up the dribbles and dust and some over-dried flake bits, lay them flat to make a quick sizzling layer. As warned elsewhere by more experienced smokers, flakes do puff up when they burn, the pack has to be very loose to avoid a clogged pipe.

Char, tamp and spread the ash. Main light and we're off! Almost two hours, with a potty break halfway through (so about 90 minutes), a thoroughly enjoyable smoke. A few relights, but more due to inattention (and the stated waste extraction break) than burning qualities.

The flake burns COOL, way cooler than the ribbon cut. In the vertical burn, apparently no hot spots - although all the way at the bottom of the bowl whatever detrius dribbled down does soak up moisture and then burn hot when you reach the dottle. Smooth on the tongue. I find drying it out reduces the vanilla but leaves the creamyness - I'm not really a vanilla fan, but this blend (with drying) has a good balance of vanilla against the nutty tobacco flavor.

Vanilla warning: this is an aromatic, and you, your clothes, hair, and everything around you will smell of vanilla for a long time! And it will ghost your pipe, I have a dedicated pipe for this flake (and its ribbon cousin, although I may not be opening that ribbon-cut tin just yet).

Extremely enjoyable and strongly recommended for anyone that likes (or dabbles in) aromatics.



RJ


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

great smoke only warning is that you must LOVE vanilla to enjoy.


----------



## oa457 (Oct 29, 2008)

two words tongue bite
enjoy what they were trying to do but found the tongue bite to be severe.


----------

